# Stop winlogon.exe



## vontho (Feb 22, 2008)

Last night I updated my Norton Antivirus (NAV) virus definitions. Shortly after that, a window from NAV pop-up and notify that there is a threat. The threat is from tuvussr.dll (C:/Windows/system32/tuvussr.dll). NAV couldn't delete the file because (after I saw from Tuneup Utilities Process Manager, the file was opened by winlogon.exe). To delete the tuvussr.dll, first (based on my experience) we need to terminate the winlogon.exe. But, terminate winlogon.exe means restart the PC.

My question, what do I have to do to stop winlogon.exe without restarting (so I can delete the tuvussr.dll)? Or, is there anything I can do to remove the tuvussr.dll file?

Thankyou for answering my question.

Regards

vontho


----------



## vontho (Feb 22, 2008)

Is there any possibilities to sotp winlogon.exe without restarting?
I need to terminate that process temporary to delete a trojan infected file in system files.

Thanks for the answer..


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,

To the best of my knowledge, it isn't possible for you to stop/terminate winlogon.exe without causing the machine to reboot. It is possible to suspend it but I doubt that you'll be able to delete the malware even when it is suspended.

I suggest you read this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html


----------



## vontho (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the answer. But I got my own solution that I guess much easier . I moved my harddisk to another PC using Windows XP. Then, I delete the tuvusrr.dll file there. My PC had been normal now.


----------

